# PC geht aus (die II.) unter Last



## KeiteH (15. September 2010)

Hallo,
Folgende Hardware:
- Asus P5N-T-Deluxe
- 8 GB RAM Corsair Dominator
- Intel Q9550
- GraKa's: 2 x XFX GTX280-XT
- 3xHDD / 2xFDD
- Netzteil: BQ Dark Power Pro 750W

Alles läuft auf Win7 Ultimate, 64Bit @ Standard-Takt.

Folgendes Verhalten:
Im normalen Betrieb, auch unter normaler Last ist "alles gut".
(Die Temp's unter Last (1920x1200, BF:BC2) der beiden GraKa ca 75°C und des Professors ca 54° - daher schließe ich ein Temperaturproblem der beiden Komponenten einmal aus.)

dann habe ich einmal den Furmark herangezogen um die GraKa's zu testen.
Lasse ich die beiden GTX280 einzeln laufen, auch alles wunderbar, aber sobald ich den Furmark im SLI laufen lasse, dauert es keine Minute und der Rechner geht einfach aus!
Dabei liegen auch hier die Temps der GraKa's noch weit unter 80° und der Prozzi liegt auch im grünen Bereich.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle, in welcher Auflösung ich den Furmark betreibe, oder ob er "Full-Screen" oder im "Window" läuft - die Kiste geht nach kürzester Zeit einfach aus.

Nach einiger Suche im Netz habe ich Hinweise gefunden, dass mein BQ-Netzteil mit SLI unter Vollast diese Probleme machen könnte. 
Von der Spec her sollte es doch für die o.a. Komponenten "dicke" reichen, oder nicht?

Danke!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. September 2010)

Hallo KeiteH

Um welches Dark Power Pro handelt es sich genau?


----------



## KeiteH (15. September 2010)

Hallo Stefan,
ich habe leider nur noch die Rechnung von 09/2008 sowie 
die Bezeichnung "be quiet dDark P.Pro 750W ATX2" und 
die Seriennummer auf der Rechnung, beginnend mit S8211300xxx
oder ich muss mal an das Typenschild ran, wenn das hilft.?!

edit:
Handbuch sagt:
BQT-P7-PRO
450 -1200W


----------



## poiu (15. September 2010)

wahrscheinlich greifen die Schutzschaltungen, die GTX erzeugen derbe A Peaks

Entweder neues kaufen oder kein Furmark Nutzen.


----------



## KeiteH (15. September 2010)

hmmm... 
hatte mir eigentlich extra nen etwas größeres NT geholt um auf alle Fälle auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, Fahre mit nem Auto ja auch mal Vollgas wenns der Platz auf der Bahn her gibt...


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2010)

Ist das nen E5, E6, E7 oder was für eins?
Mit einer Serie gabs schlimme Probleme aufgrund von Designfehlern. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem E7 auch nicht zufrieden. Im selben System hält ein 350W FSP die Spannungen stabiler .


----------



## KeiteH (15. September 2010)

BQT-P7-PRO ...
die Spec von NV empfiehlt nen NT mit 20A auf den 12V Leitungen.
Deshalb und wegen des guten Kabelmanagements fiel die Wahl übrigens auf dieses... und schwarz find ich auch gut


----------



## poiu (15. September 2010)

joop P7 wie gesagt die schuld kann man nicht alleine BQT in die Schuhe schieben  

Liegt auch an der überlast die die GTX erzeugen.


----------



## KeiteH (15. September 2010)

hmmm oki,
werd ich wohl auf "halbgas" bleiben bis ich die 2 ablöse  
thnx!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. September 2010)

Hallo KeiteH

Wie hast du die Karten angeschlossen?
Hast du jeweils ein PCie Kabel von der roten und einen von der grünen Buchse an jeder Karte angeschlossen?


----------



## djnoob (16. September 2010)

Schließ mal einen Stromkostenmessgerät an die Steckdose, dann siehst du, was dein PC im Furmark verbraucht


----------



## KeiteH (16. September 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo KeiteH
> 
> Wie hast du die Karten angeschlossen?
> Hast du jeweils ein PCie Kabel von der roten und einen von der grünen Buchse an jeder Karte angeschlossen?



Muss ich nochmal genau nachsehen (bin z.Zt. auf Arbeit) aber es könnte sein, dass es farblich pro Karte angeschlossen ist. Wie sollte es denn sein?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. September 2010)

Hallo KeiteH

Am besten wäre es, wenn jede Karte mit jeweils einem Kabel von der grünen und einen von der roten Buchse angeschlossen wäre.

Damit wird die Last der beiden Grafikkarten bessser auf das Netzteil verteilt, so dass dein Rechner auch den Furmark durchstehen sollte.


----------



## KeiteH (16. September 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo KeiteH
> 
> Am besten wäre es, wenn jede Karte mit jeweils einem Kabel von der grünen und einen von der roten Buchse angeschlossen wäre.
> 
> Damit wird die Last der beiden Grafikkarten bessser auf das Netzteil verteilt, so dass dein Rechner auch den Furmark durchstehen sollte.




Danke für den Tipp, 
werd ich heut abend kontrollieren und das "Ergebnis" dann hier kund tun!
Thnx!


----------



## KeiteH (17. September 2010)

Supi - das war`s! 
Hatte erst jede GraKa an je einem grünen + roten Port, aber 6/8 polig nicht gleich. 
Jetzt sind die beiden grünen an den 6 poligen, und die beiden roten an den 8 poligen Anschlüssen und so funzt es super!

DANKE!!!


----------

